# Rain, Thurs-Saturday



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

How low is the Rocky and other tribs? Could it deal with a couple of days of good rain? I think it might actually push some fish through the river. Anyone fishing past Morely yet?
ying


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

1) Extremely low, like mid summer.
2) It could deal with a couple days of heavy rain.
3) Yes.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully this is the rain that we have been waiting for !!!!
I am heading out today after work , will let you know how it goes


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,..I cant believe guides are guidng clients on this low water conditons give me a break..lol...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, bring the rain on!!!
Hey Steelheader007 ( Tom) Im not defending guides by any means but from a guide who spends way more time trying to schedule people then I do actually fishing, I can understand, typical situation here. Guide spends 6 phone calls pinning a customer down on dates, then 5 days before said trip, Clients decide to add people, or change meeting times and place, then Guide fianally gets it all squared up, then night before, Guide says to clients, water conditions not very good, by then, Customers say, I paid for a trip and this is my only shot to go so we guides run the trip. ( its that or lose the trip completely and guides generally will run in poor conditions before they lose the customer) What is frustrating is I have 12 trips paid for right now for the Mad River, and 10 of them I had before the beginning of this year, I call, I email I do everything in my power to get these folks to commit and they never do, its always Ill get back with ya. ( they paid the shop, I dont get paid until I take them out)Its very frustrating to say the least, Once i get one of these hard to schedule folks on board, Ill run them on a dry creek bed if I need to just to get it out of the way. Not saying its the right thing to do but all guides should have let the customer decide if they wanted to go on poor conditions, if there out there, its probably because the customer wanted to take the chance.
What is really frustrating is a steelheader would love a overcast drizzly day to head out but the customers whine and moan, about a little rain and dont want to go, ( of course that leaves a perfect day and the guide with noone to fill it on short notice)Very frustrating.....

Again, Im just throwing the other side of the coin out there, becuase I would do my best to reschedule these folks into prime conditions so they have the best day ever and that would keep them as repeat customers.

Stirrin' the pot, 
Salmonid ( AKA "Spoon")


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Looking better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

....two guides that I will admit are atop of there game! I agree with what you have said. I still shake my head in disgust when I see it! :F


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Have you guys hit the rock on Friday or Saturday (today)? Just wondering if the rain has hurt fishable waters.
As for the guides, I have been down there many times when guys have been guiding. I was fishing a pretty local hole one time when a guide and his two overly dressed clients (decked out in the top of the line flyfishing gear) came in and started fishing through my drift. My first thought was I couldn't believe that was happening and then I just realized that if I wanted I could get away from the crowds and find fish somewhere else. If the guides take these guys to the local spots... then they really aren't going to bother the guys who enjoy being out there and are able to fish more hard to reach areas. Difficult to get mad when you are fishing in beautiful waters for fantastic fighting fish that are stocked for you to catch.
I am still planning a trip for Monday. hope it stays fishable.
ying


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its not really raining all that much around here. havent seen the rivers but they were pretty low to begin with and its just not raining that much. its just kinda cold and drizzly outside. just an observation from my window.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

The slow, slow, slow drifts through the deeper holes in the morning became nonexistent in the afternoon. It was like someone shutting off the faucet. Visibility Friday was 4-6 ft! Not a problem, but the deep holes were frog water at best. Had luck with spinners, though. The rains should help Saturday's conditions. But a downpour will booger things up for sure.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Have been catching fish as far up as Cedar Point but requires stealth due to low and clear. Rocky could use a good heavy rain and flush job. Saw fish moving up the really shallow riffles. They looked like those jet boats throwing water sideways.  

There were a good number of fish in Conny last week. Friend of mine caught some South and East of 90. Needs a good rain also.

Saw some fish at Bacon on the Vermilion but wasn't able to get them to take.

As far as guides go, a couple I know have told their clients that the fishing would be tough and not to expect high numbers but they are still getting fish. A lot can be learned from a competent guide at this time unless all you are only interested is someone taking you to places for numbers. All it takes is knowing where the best areas are or looking for fish under these low clear conditions and being careful with your approach and presentation. Those golfball sized floats and large baits presented in highly pressured, low fish count easy to reach areas just don't cut it under these conditions. These conditions definitely separate the catchers from the fishermen.

Fish On seems to be doing OK as well as others I know.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, ... rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain, rain..rain rain followed by more rain, rain,..I cant believe guides are guidng clients on this low water conditons give me a break..lol...


HEY TOM,DID YOU GET STUCK IN AN ECHO HOLE?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hit the rock today. Rained all day long. Water level came up a bit, but nothing unfishable. Tried various places with minimal success. Landed two (or at least buddy did) quite aways up river. -Was quite surprised about how silver they were as well. 
Not many people out most of the day, however it did pick up when the rain slowed down a bit and people began to get off of work. 
Thanks to Wes for the spawn. He seems to have the magic ingredient with them!
ying


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...how are you ? :C


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> ...how are you ? :C


HEY TOM IM STILL WAITING ON THAT STEELHEAD GUIDE TRIP..  YOU WANT ME TO FLY DOWN AND GET CHA? :B


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..this spring will be it.... I just have to see where we can go ...


----------

